# phelps has some pretty serious arch and form on her bench too...



## heavydeads83

The video is gone


----------



## PillarofBalance

She's hot I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## heavydeads83

i agree.  she's got the square jaw going on big time but i'd hit it for sure.


----------



## JOMO

Arch....my legs would seperate from my body.

Beastly..but I can't say I would hit by this vid.


----------



## Jada

There is no damn way I'm putting my Frank in her:0 she's just not my type , plus if I don't hit it right she can crush my frank with one squeez of her thighs)


----------



## LeanHerm

She's nasty!  Strong but nasty. Lol


----------



## theminister

heavydeads83 said:


>



she'd get it


----------



## Jada

BigHerm said:


> She's nasty!  Strong but nasty. Lol



) )  lmao ) she is strong .


----------



## Christosterone

Those bench shirts help out that much?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Christosterone said:


> Those bench shirts help out that much?



Depends on the shirt. Some are more radical then others. It's tough to explain but a bench shirt doesn't "help." It actually tries to kill you. Ever see the face or eyes of a shirted bencher? They look like they will pop.


----------



## heavydeads83

Christosterone said:


> Those bench shirts help out that much?



from my experience around them a lot of it is how knowing how to use a shirt.  i've seen guys fold the top of them down to get more out of them,  turn them inside out,  all kinds of crazy shit.  I put one on once and it was awkard as hell but pretty cool.  gonna get in some gear real soon.


----------



## SFGiants

She is a very very shy person and super nice, photo's and camera's make her look much bigger then she is and more manly. You get to know her and you'll see how cool she is also she is much smaller then you think and way more lady like and she really has a great body that is not overly done for a women. She is tiny!


----------



## Christosterone

PillarofBalance said:


> Depends on the shirt. Some are more radical then others. It's tough to explain but a bench shirt doesn't "help." It actually tries to kill you. Ever see the face or eyes of a shirted bencher? They look like they will pop.



I just googled world record women's bench and it was saying without shirt it's under 400 with shirt it's whatever she be benched, saying the shirt added crazy poundage on... They do look like some rather weird duds


----------



## Popeye

Very true SFG....amazing girl...


----------



## heavydeads83

I'd hit it just to say I had lol


----------



## SFGiants

1st off I don't like people talking shit about people I know and with this board having many powerlifters on it I bet many others know her in which = shit talkers making less friends here.

2nd and I'll say it again most of you all talk out of your asses and talk about who is ugly and what you wouldn't hit then your stupid asses are bold enough to post your women up or women you were with that don't come close to all you talk shit about.

This is were I respect Brother Bundy above most on women, he ain't fake and don't lie about what he would and would not hit.

Now STFU about her unless you got something positive to say like how she squats 300 to 400 pounds more then you being a 165lb and lower female.

*This thread is going to go in a bad direction if more folks that know her jumps in this thread, knock it off!*

2nd female powerlifter bashed on this board and the 1st is a beautiful women, sorry they make you feel like pussies  sorry they aren't starved and all bones.

Don't expect any respect when your disrespecting some of the most respected lifters on the ****ing PLANET this board is about lifting not your tiny dicks and what you wanna do with them.

*Ok rant over but I hope the point is taken!*


----------



## heavydeads83

fuckin a' dude i'm a huge laura phelps fan.  along with all the other westside lifters.  glad you got that off your chest though.  the thread was about her crazy arch and form.  and i agree - she probably totals more than most folks on this board.


----------



## SFGiants

I competed at this meet on the Men's day also have a lot of friends and some teammates in this video.
*
She totaled 1736!
*


----------



## PillarofBalance

SFGiants said:


> *Ok rant over but I hope the point is taken!*



I'm not sure what your point is... Could you please clarify and don't be afraid to use a lot of words in doing so


----------



## PillarofBalance

SFGiants said:


> I competed at this meet on the Men's day also have a lot of friends and some teammates in this video.
> *
> She totaled 1736!
> *



Who is Kim from Wild Iron?


----------



## SFGiants

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm not sure what your point is... Could you please clarify and don't be afraid to use a lot of words in doing so



x- ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## PillarofBalance




----------



## heavydeads83

SFGiants said:


> I competed at this meet on the Men's day also have a lot of friends and some teammates in this video.
> *
> She totaled 1736!
> *



she's amazing no doubt.  i know he left westside but do you follow brandon lilly's youtube channel at all? i'm a big fan of him and hoff as well.  lilly seems to have started that gym called berea barbell that's in his garage but the dude is getting ridiculous strong.


----------



## Christosterone

How much are each of those red plates, and is that a 45 pound bar?


----------



## heavydeads83

i believe those are 25 kilo plates. so like 55lbs a plate.  and thats likely a texas squat bar so it should be 55 lbs.


----------



## SFGiants

heavydeads83 said:


> she's amazing no doubt.  i know he left westside but do you follow brandon lilly's youtube channel at all? i'm a big fan of him and hoff as well.  lilly seems to have started that gym called berea barbell that's in his garage but the dude is getting ridiculous strong.



No, she is with Westside but Shane her husband has his own gym always and has become her main coach at least on the road he has.

Shane is smart at this he is the one handing off on the bench to her and coaching her in the video you put up.


----------



## heavydeads83

i know who shane is.  i didn't say laura left westside i said brandon lilly did.  you should check out some his vids on youtube.  dude is a beast.  i'm going to an SPF meet this saturday to help some teammates.  hoping some of that crowd shows up.


----------



## SFGiants

heavydeads83 said:


> i know who shane is.  i didn't say laura left westside i said brandon lilly did.  you should check out some his vids on youtube.  dude is a beast.  i'm going to an SPF meet this saturday to help some teammates.  hoping some of that crowd shows up.



Nice!,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SFGiants

Couple of correction to this thread.

Laura and her husband do own their own gym as most know by now The Sweatt Shop it's about 45 minutes from Westside but Westside is where she grew up.

Brandon Lilly didn't leave Westside he was kicked out for stealing equipment.


----------



## SFGiants

Lol I had to edit 2 of my posts because some of it was totally messed up, I was on meds because of the 2nd of 3 surgeries I had in a 6 month span.

I was going through some shit around this time and thought Powerlifting was over, lost 50 f'n pounds and all my strength!


----------



## heavydeads83

SFGiants said:


> Lol I had to edit 2 of my posts because some of it was totally messed up, I was on meds because of the 2nd of 3 surgeries I had in a 6 month span.
> 
> I was going through some shit around this time and thought Powerlifting was over, lost 50 f'n pounds and all my strength!



wow,  you sounded like a real asshole.  lmao


----------



## heavydeads83

I had forgotten all about this thread.  I later found out Lilly got kicked out but I didn't know it was for stealing equipment.  takes a dumb son of a bitch to steal from Louie Simmons.   or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## SFGiants

heavydeads83 said:


> wow,  you sounded like a real asshole.  lmao



Yeah read it over then had to look at the date to see when this was and after I saw the date I understood the anger.




heavydeads83 said:


> I had forgotten all about this thread.  I later found out Lilly got kicked out but I didn't know it was for stealing equipment.  takes a dumb son of a bitch to steal from Louie Simmons.   or anyone else for that matter.



He got sued buy I think Jim Wendler for stealing programming ideas also, not sure who sued him and won but Lilly took copy written rights and used it as his own.

Lilly is looked at as a complete douche bag in the sport and has for a bit now, him and Sparkle (Dan Green's wife) got into it real bad about Relentless once.

His program make 0 sense for someone who competes and if you really listen to him he isn't that smart he just parrots what others have said or puts others down.

He is nowhere in the same class as Wendler, Bell, Duffin, Thompson and Carroll just to name a few.


----------



## heavydeads83

SFGiants said:


> Yeah read it over then had to look at the date to see when this was and after I saw the date I understood the anger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got sued buy I think Jim Wendler for stealing programming ideas also, not sure who sued him and won but Lilly took copy written rights and used it as his own.
> 
> Lilly is looked at as a complete douche bag in the sport and has for a bit now, him and Sparkle (Dan Green's wife) got into it real bad about Relentless once.
> 
> His program make 0 sense for someone who competes and if you really listen to him he isn't that smart he just parrots what others have said or puts others down.
> 
> He is nowhere in the same class as Wendler, Bell, Duffin, Thompson and Carroll just to name a few.



I hear ya man, it's all good. was just giving you shit.  hell,  it was 3 years ago.  Bryan Carroll is the one the sued Lilly though.  he pretty much copied and pasted shit that carroll had said and put it in the cube method.


----------



## Beezy

Old thread here, but I watched Westside vs The World on Netflix the other day. Phelps was a freak for her size!
Not hard on the eyes either!


----------

